

Ask HN: How I find job openings outside my country? - speeder

I already sent resumes to every single job opening related to programming (even if I have zero experience or is something that I don&#x27;t even know what it is) in the biggest job sites in my country.<p>I will soon run out of money, so I need a job, since on my country there is none it seems, where I go to find job openings outside my country?
======
gamechangr
What country are you living in right now?

~~~
gamechangr
I guess you are not that desperate?

